# Server Connection Failure



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just started having a problem with my 722k when trying to access My Rentals. If I go into "All Movies" then "My Rentals", the message "server connection failure - receiver unable to connect to network server" box appears. Only choice I have is to click done and go out of the DVR menu. I have tested my WIFI connection and the DHCP test passes without error. Also I am able to search movies without problem indicating there must be a good connection to the Dish server. I do have 3 rentals in queue and was wondering if one of them is causing the problem, but I can see no way to get past the error box to delete them. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Try rebooting the box and if that doesn't fix it then try a hard wired connection to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

AED55 said:


> Just started having a problem with my 722k when trying to access My Rentals. If I go into "All Movies" then "My Rentals", the message "server connection failure - receiver unable to connect to network server" box appears. Only choice I have is to click done and go out of the DVR menu. I have tested my WIFI connection and the DHCP test passes without error. Also I am able to search movies without problem indicating there must be a good connection to the Dish server. I do have 3 rentals in queue and was wondering if one of them is causing the problem, but I can see no way to get past the error box to delete them. Any help is appreciated.


I have the same problem on a 722k and a 612 in my house. The difference for me is that I can't even search movies.

Both receivers are hard wired to the LAN and pass the connection test. I can see both from dishanywhere.com, too. I've power cycled the DVR and it didn't help. This started a day or two after my wife watched a ppv movie but I don't know if that has anything to do with the problem. We don't watch many ppv movies so the timing of this problem is interesting to me.

If I find something out I'll let you know.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got a reply from Dish support on their forum: "This is a known issue which is being looked into further. We apologize for any inconvenience caused."


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

altidude said:


> I just got a reply from Dish support on their forum: "This is a known issue which is being looked into further.
> 
> Evidently not all of their support people are aware this is a known issue. I had a lengthy chat session with their second level support yesterday and they came to the conclusion that either my router was not allowing access to the required ports or my 722 was defective. It's not a real big deal for me since I only use the connection for BB at home and I can still play those movies, I just have to watch them right after download and cannot store and access them later.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you remember which ports they claim are needed? I've seen posts here or at dish support, don't remember which, claiming port 80 and 443 must be open but I've had both forwarded to my Windows Home Server since long before I had Dish and never had this network error code 145 until 2 or 3 days ago

I can't even get to BB at home from my place on either receiver. Same error code on both so it does not _seem_ to be a receiver specific firmware/software issue.

Also, I tried resetting the broadband connection last night on the 722k and that does not clear the problem.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Port 5678


----------

